# Flowers and kittens



## Wendy (Jun 2, 2009)

Solomon's Seal, Lily of the valley, Gregory and Felix. Felix isn't a kitten but he thinks he is.


----------



## nikv (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice flowers and kitties!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2009)

I was going to say, "What a big nose your kitten has!"


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2009)

Flowers are pretty and that cat is amazing!!!! Your doggy seems so nice too!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2009)

nice flowers!!! and I like the Felix portrait!!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, Wendy! Felix is really cute!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's a better photo of Felix. He's a Jack Russell Terrier and is 11 years old. We've had him since he was 6 weeks old and he hasn't slowed down yet. We've just started to notice the symptoms of old age starting to show...his hearing is getting poor and he gets tired quicker on his walks. But he can still see those squirrels way up in the trees!


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great flowers and pets! 

I can't imagine a Jack Russell would stand by and watch squirrels pillage his yard no matter how old he was!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a cat 'person' but I like your dog!


----------

